# 6 month blazed capped rat



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Breeder/Rattery details: Bohemian Rats Bohemian Rattery - Home of the Bohemian Rats

Do the rat/s have breeder back up?: lifelong support, will take back any time (hence his return!)

Location: Keighley, West Yorkshire

Number of Rats: 1 lone buck

Type/Breed/Variety: buff capped (blazed, odd eyed as a kitten yet to see if he is as an adult). Pic as a kitten:









Sex: M

Age(s): 6 months (dob: 4th Dec 2009)

Name(s): Bayli (new owner can change)

Neutered: no

Reason for rehoming and being returned to breeder: Bayli's cagemate died very young, and subsequent intros have not gone positively. This is not his fault and more info is available to interested homes.

Temperament: Lovely with people, shall assess with other rats.

Medical problems: Will assess when he returned and update

Will the group be split: n/a

Transport available: No

Other: Bayli is from our December litter, he went out to a new home with his brother who very sadly died at a very young age. Since then his owner has tried to intro some babies to him, but due to owner/new rats lack of confidence, he has become very confused and intros have failed. More info available to interested homes.

Bayli is not back here yet (I will update once he's here), we're arranging a date for his return, but in the meantime if anyone thinks they can offer him an experienced home where he will get slow careful intros to company, please let me know. I will give more info when he gets back and I can assess him. Please email if you can help ([email protected]). It is possible that his owner changes her mind, we're just making sure we have interested people in advance of his return.

We are in Keighley, West Yorkshire, new owners will be required to visit us to collect him and sign a non-breeding contract.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm so tempted...he's beautiful >.<


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks - I think we have a home lined up now, depending on arranging transport.

But he arrived back yesterday, here's an updated pic:









If anyone can help with transport from Keighley (West Yorkshire) up to the north-east, give me a shout xx


----------



## Loketta (Jun 18, 2010)

Such a beautiful rat, I didnt think transport would be arranged for the north east else I would have snapped him up in a heartbeat.


----------

